# 2005 Ivy League Recruiting Report



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

_COLUMBIA:_

Niko Scott (Manhattan, New York)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_HARVARD:_

Evan Harris (North Hollywood, California)

Drew Housman (Calabasas, California)

Andrew Pusar (West Orange, New Jersey)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_PRINCETON:_

Alex Okafor (San Jose, California)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_YALE:_

Chris Andrews (West Orange, New Jersey)

Ed White (North Hollywood, California)


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Niko Scott commits to Columbia* _(Class of 2005)_

Selects A School (10-4-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Niko Scott is a lefty with a feathery shooting touch. He has a fairly quick release and decent size to get it off. Scott is also a strong passer who doesn't make many mistakes on the floor. He doesn't have great lateral quickness, or eye-catching athleticism, but he boasts a reliable stroke and a decent frame along with some savvy._

CollegeSports.com profile


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Alex Okafor commits to Princeton* _(Class of 2005)_

Okafor Headed To Ivy League (10-22-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Athletic slasher with a nice upside. Nice frame and length, moves well. Mid major prospect who could go higher._


Alex Okafor:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Drew Housman commits to Harvard* _(Class of 2005)_

Will Play In Ivy League (10-28-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

_Heady, savvy point guard with a great feel. Very good shooter. Tough and competitive. Mid major prospect._

Rivals.com profile

CollegeSports.com profile


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Evan Harris commits to Harvard* _(Class of 2005)_

Headed to Ivy School (11-7-04)

TheInsiders.com profile

Rivals.com profile

CollegeSports.com profile


Evan Harris:


----------

